# Sling TV Competitors



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

What are some other Over The Top competitors to Sling TV? I have "cut the cable" from DISH TV, but there are a couple of channels I might want to stream, like Fox News Channel, that seem to require either cable or satellite to get.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

So far the Fox News Go streaming service requires a cable or satellite subscription. As noted in the thread AT&T to offer streaming services using DirecTV name there will be more sources for _packages_ like Sling TV which may or may not contain any News Corp subsidiary content. But if there is News Corp owned content, it will be expensive.

Keep in mind that News Corp, owner of all things Fox, began the extremely high mandatory broadcast channel retrans fee charged to cable and satellite subscribers. Allowing content, particularly live content, on an internet service that doesn't require a commitment and has to be competitive in price, instead of just levying an arbitrary mandatory fee on every TV viewer, will be a psychological challenge for the Rupert Murdoch brand. Take a look at this *22 Reasons Why Fox Said No To Sling TV*. And this *Preserving The Cable Bundle: Why FX Networks Is In No Hurry To Offer A Standalone Service*.

You might want to take a look at the Fox News Radio website which does offer a live feed. There are plenty of news sources if you want news, however. *NewsON* is a good place to begin.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

There's also Playstation Vue, which has Fox News channel but it's only available in select markets.

Although, if you don't care about video quality, just want the programming and don't mind watching on a mobile phone or tablet, you can get Fox News Channel with some mobile carriers:
http://www.att.com/att/mobiletv/en/index.html
http://shop.sprint.com/mysprint/services_solutions/details.jsp?detId=tv&catId=service_entertainment&catName=Entertainment&detName=Sprint+TV
https://support.t-mobile.com/docs/DOC-4135
http://www.uscellular.com/video/mobileTV.html


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

CBSN seems to be a pretty good free news channel. And I'll second NewsON.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

If you wanted the news channels because of the election, you'll empathize with the guy at ZDNet who wrote *Why I finally broke down and re-attached the cable TV cord*.

This is why I decided to get a Hopper in April 2015 recognizing that a two year commitment would allow me to cut the cord in May 2017. Even though we do get an occasional signal loss due to our redwood trees blowing in the wind and growing every taller, it still means I can record almost everything I want to see on traditional TV. (I just can't bring myself to pay $15 for the next package level just to get BBCA.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

phrelin said:


> If you wanted the news channels because of the election, you'll empathize with the guy at ZDNet who wrote *Why I finally broke down and re-attached the cable TV cord*.


I'd like to drop the news channels because of the election.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> I'd like to drop the news channels because of the election.


That summarizes my view, also.


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

PlayStation Vue is now nationwide! Woot!


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I just saw that on CNET, so I bought a Fire TV and I am watching it now. Thanks everybody!


----------

